# Rushcreek 4-29



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Well stopped out to do some crappie fishing and the water is crazy high. I've never seen it this high in years and its still coming up. The dock was dry and in a hr is over the top. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Wow, that is nuts. I have never seen it that high before.


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Watched 3 guys put in a large pontoon boat before I left it was funny but they got it in. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

Boosted I bet it's crazy high right now with the amount of rain we have gotten this week.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

How's the water clarity and level thinking of hitting it Monday morning


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Haven't been back out since early in week might stop and look today or tomorrow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah that's pretty high - I have fished the lake several times in the past and I don't think I have seen it that high before. Was it very muddy?


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Very muddy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

It got over the cement once last year. When its high there are a few really good spots to hit. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turboedfish (May 12, 2014)

How is the bass fishing there 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

Normally really good if u have a boat. Cats gills crappie good from bank

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I prefer fishing from a kayak there . it has tons of timber right under the surface boats get stuck on all the time. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

